# General > Book & Author Requests >  Lord Of the Flies

## hikkchik

I'd like to request that Lord Of the Flies be added if possible.

----------


## Admin

I'd love to, but William Golding is still alive. It'll be a long time before this is in the public domain.

----------


## sweeks

William Golding, died in Wiltshire, England in 1993.

----------


## xCHARLii3x92x

Lord Of The Flies Is Amazin

----------


## xCHARLii3x92x

http://www.online-literature.com/for...732#post245732
go on and add your peice of the story x

----------

